# Why I hate decalgirl



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

what is wrong with those people..

they need to stop adding K2 skins.. I can't decided.. I have ordered six.. two arrived today.. I go to the website today to show a friend with a new kindle.. what do I see.. MORE SKINS.. will the madness ever end!!!!!!


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Evil people, aren't they?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Um, no, so just hang on and enjoy the ride!

I am impatiently waiting for mine to arrive.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate them because the Quest skin is still not available for K2.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

And I just asked them if they're planning to add Monet Waterlilies for Kindle 2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe I should stop requesting more.... Not happening! LOL!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I hate them because the Quest skin is still not available for K2.


Seconded.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh give it time.. it is coming they all are.. two of mine arrived today.. then I ordererd one for my mini laptop which I got on Monday, and I have four more K2 skins enroute.. evil evil bad evil


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> oh give it time.. it is coming they all are.. two of mine arrived today.. then I ordererd one for my mini laptop which I got on Monday, and I have four more K2 skins enroute.. evil evil bad evil


You will have to buy a couple of more Kindles to dress.  Everytime I go look I want another one, but they are so pretty.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I have requested 2 more... I want Cascade for the Kindle to match my iphone!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

They keep provoking me into making a K2 purchase! They also make me want a Acer Aspire One and iPhone just so the three could match. I could also make my Zune match my Kindle....(darn where's my debit card?)
see: they are only 6.99. blue matches my day pack. Red matches my school bag and my favorite skirt


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ummm...I heard back about my request. Patrizia you won't like it LOL

"Absolutely I know that we have another batch of *40 or 50 designs * going up early next week and we will be adding batches like that on a weekly basis until we get caught up with what we currently have on the original Kindle. What I can do is add to Monet Waterlilies to their list and it should be uploaded to the website in the next weeks or so with the other batch uploads. "


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I know what you mean. I have ordered 4 for my K2. I have found 4 more I am thinking of buying . And I want to buy two for my K1.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

I feel good about my self control after reading some of your posts!   I've only ordered 3 skin, 1 for my Kindle2, 1 for my Sony PRS-505, and 1 for my new HP laptop!  Did I forget to say all 3 are the same design!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wait!!! they sell skins for HP laptops!!.....[eyes wallet]

edit: They are for the mini


----------



## Katharsis (Mar 5, 2009)

I like all of the art patterns. I am kind of split because I want them to get some M.C. Escher ones but I'm afraid I would buy to many of them if they did.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

dawn....
NOOOOOOOOO!! I can't deal with the pressure

Vegas

I have two for my HP mini.. They rock !!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't get the skin for the Hp...I don't have a mini


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas- they sell generic laptop skins. You just trim it to size. Those are the ones I use.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hmmmm.....I am afraid to look again


----------



## sixxmum (Feb 21, 2009)

If anyone wants an Oracle skin for an HTC Diamond, let me know and I'll send you one.  It's been "almost" applied one time until I realized that the Fuze and Diamond were just enough different that it wouldn't work.

Sixx


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Wait!!! they sell skins for HP laptops!!.....[eyes wallet]
> 
> edit: They are for the mini


They do have regular laptop skins. I just ordered one for my new HP. You just cut them to size. EVIL!!


----------



## stinsmom (Feb 20, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Maybe I should stop requesting more.... Not happening! LOL!


Darn you luv and your evil ways!!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I ordered 2 for my K1, 2 for my K2, 1 for my iPhone and 1 for my Dell laptop. Today I finally got an Acer Aspire One. It is blue and I really like the color. The fingerprints are going to bother me though. *sigh* I guess I will have to order a skin (or two) for the Acer.    

Oh, I also have 8 skins in my wish list for the K2 and if they keep adding more all I can say is YIKES!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I have so many skin/cover combos in my head I have a headache. It's like an obsession.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought my love for flats was bad....My obession for skins is worse


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DD said:


> I have so many skin/cover combos in my head I have a headache. It's like an obsession.


Danger! Danger! Warning! Warning! Decalgirl overload imminent! Take deep breaths and some Tylenol, it will be okay!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

DD said:


> I have so many skin/cover combos in my head I have a headache. It's like an obsession.


LOL--I'm actually glad I ordered my only skin on Saturday. It was hard enough making a decision then; if I'd had all these to choose from, I'd probably still be thinking about it.

Of course, once that one arrives, if it's as easy to put on as most people make it out to me, I'll probably have to get a few more....


----------



## Cherie (Feb 3, 2009)

Those of you with multiple kindle skins--how often do you change skins? Do you save the used ones to use again later?

I bought 3 Decalgirl skins for my K1 several months ago and am still on the first one because I like it so much. Maybe I need to think of it the way I think of a favorite sweater for myself--as much as I love it, I don't wear it ALL the time.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah, it's amazing how many different things DecalGirl carries.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Pidgeon

I am not sure if this is what you meant but the Crest skin was just added today..


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Patrizia, I had been thinking of you. I took a look at the skins & went crazy. Which 1 to order 1st Well, that's what I have been doing. Then, because I was bored of my Leopard Print skin on my Kindle 1, I decided to change it tonight & put on my other 1, the Winter Stardusk. I had the Leopard Print on for 2 months. This skin is blue. I love it. I'm not really a "brown" color person, & my saddle Oberon cover is already brown. Okay, I want the Lily, Tropics, Pink Tranquility........ I plan to order my Kindle 2, on the 6th. I caan't wait! Hopefully, tomorrow after midnight, Yahooooo, but I really should wait until next month to splurge on the skin(s) & purple cover. LOL! Happy & sad at the same time. By then, the choices will be even harder.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> Pidgeon
> 
> I am not sure if this is what you meant but the Crest skin was just added today..





Patrizia said:


> Pidgeon
> 
> I am not sure if this is what you meant but the Crest skin was just added today..


Patrizia, I think pidgeon is looking for Quest. It is available for K1 but not K2 yet.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DD said:


> Patrizia, I think pidgeon is looking for Quest. It is available for K1 but not K2 yet.


Yep.... This is the one I want.... still not available....










I have the Crest skin on my K1.


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I picked up this one yesterday, we will see how it looks when it gets here, but in the picture, it looks great!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Yep.... This is the one I want.... still not available....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.
We want QUEST.

Eric


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

KingRBlue said:


> I picked up this one yesterday, we will see how it looks when it gets here, but in the picture, it looks great!


Love it.
Very serene and relaxing...

EL


----------

